# Christmas in June: My C59 has arrived...



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

I just took delivery of my new frameset: A C59 Italia 52s in matte black. I was a bit nervous when picking up the box, having seen quite a few cases where you would get a badly banged-up box, with holes punched through it, etc. However, to my relief the box my C59 came in looked like new, and upon opening I saw the frame and parts neatly packed, with a separate styrofoam box for the fork, and the frame itself packed in a special padded bubble-wrap bag, and anchored between the box for the fork and a styrofoam bottom so that no part of the frame would touch the cardboard box itself. So everything was in perfect condition, revealing the beauty of my first real Colnago! The naked frame weighs in at 1070 grams. Not the lightest carbon frame out there, but still among the lighter ones. Keep in mind, this is real, measured weight of the raw frame, not the theoretical weight of the smallest frame they sell, without bottom bracket insert or paint, which is what some other companies give you...

Anyhow, I have three questions at this point, for other Colnago owners:

- The frame does not come with a chainstay protector. Should I put one on? On the one hand, it will somewhat detract from the pure matte black surface of the rest of the frame, but on the other hand, I can't imagine chain-slap not taking its toll on an unprotected chainstay. What would you do?

- This is not the first frame I am building up, but it is my first one with integrated cable routing. Any tips on this, for this particular frame? More specifically, do I really need cable adjusters? The bike is going to be built up with Campy Super Record (of course ), and I know from a previous build with that group that I really don't need an adjuster for the rear derailleur cable; the one on the RD itself is more than sufficient. The FD is possibly a different matter, however. I am handy and experienced enough with the SR group that I am confident I can get the FD dialed in without a cable adjuster, but this could become a bit of a pain if the cable needs some time to settle, and requires constant re-adjustment for a while. If it turns out I should use adjusters, what kind should I get?

- Finally, does anybody have a good suggestion for a seatpost? One that matches the matte finish of the frame. Colnago is selling a seatpost, but I think that's shiny black.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

PBK sells a Colnago seat post in Matte finish that fits a C59


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have Campagnolo Super Record on my EPQ. I use a Jagwire cable adjuster for the front derailluer. It is recommended in the Campagnolo instruction manual and makes adjusting the front derailluer very easy. The internal cable routing on the EPQ and C 59 are the same. Super easy to install.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Unless we get to see some pix you don't have the bike


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Buy a clear chainstay protector. They are just long, heavy plastic stickers. They are virtually invisible on the frame. I use one on my Colnago and it works great.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> Buy a clear chainstay protector. They are just long, heavy plastic stickers. They are virtually invisible on the frame. I use one on my Colnago and it works great.


Put the first chip in my C50 this afternoon when I dropped the chain. I have the clear chainstay protector on the top, but the chain slapped the bottom of the chainstay and chipped it. It isn't too bad though. Oh well, such is life. Nothing can stay brand new if you use it.

I'll have to make it to Davidsonville one Tuesday.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

chips are marks of character, shows that the bike has been enjoyed fully.


----------

